# Blind Kitties need homes



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

We have more and more blind kittens needing homes. If you think you might be able to offer a safe indoor home to blind cat please get in contact to discuss it further.
The kittens are currently in Romania but travel to UK can be easily arranged. 
Two of the kittens Norocel and Sonia are already booked to travel here on November 27th.
If you can give any help with finding these cats suitable homes - (if you cannot help perhaps you know someone who can) - I would really appreciate it.
If you want more advice on caring for a blind cat and I can put you in touch with people who already have one who are happy to share the experience and knowledge.
email :world [email protected]


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Norocel and Bocelli have both been offered homes.
Sonia is coming to UK next week to be fostered and will need a forever home, Kucky cannot come until after Christmas but he says he does not mind waiting for his special family.
If you would like to adopt Sonia or Kucky please email- [email protected]


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

why cant Kucky come over aswell. if its only the case of no foster home for him i would be happy to help with fostering him.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Can blind kittens live with kittens xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

yes, blind kittens do very well once they are settled, but the op will tell you how to do this.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> yes, blind kittens do very well once they are settled, but the op will tell you how to do this.


Thank you xx


----------

